# Military Ancestors...



## Gunpowder (Aug 31, 2018)

Thought this would interesting...any pics of ancestors in uniform? This is my Great-Grandfather,  First Sergeant Charles McCarthy.  He served with newly formed Maryland Army National Guard and served under General John Pershing during the Pancho Villa Expedition in Mexico though I can't verify which actions if any he may have participated in. He was federalized in 1917 for deployment with the 29th Infantry Division where he participated in Meuse-Argonne Offensive that began in October 1918. In its 21 days of combat, the division suffered more than 30% killed or wounded.  I was told by my Great Aunt that that he passed away a few years thereafter from injuries he received in the trenches...possibly chemical related injuries.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 1, 2018)

None but I wish I did. They're all with older relatives, if the cunts haven't thrown them out.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 1, 2018)

Here’s a photo of my great grandfather, but unfortunately I never met the guy or don’t know anything about what he did, but it was clearly taken following WW1.  



Ironically, I also had an ancestor who served in the Queen’s Rangers that I traced back through ancestory.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 1, 2018)

My Great Great Grandpa was a rifleman in the 27th Connecticut Infantry. He fought at Fredericksburg and Chancellorsville, two resounding Confederate victories.

Luckily for us he kept a diary. His was one of the regiments pinned down all day in the slaughter under the Confederate guns on Mayre's Heights and they weren't able to move until darkness fell.

Later they went to Chancellorsville and were on the receiving end of Jackson's famous left hook surprise attack through the woods. He was captured along with many others, and marched to Richmond, where the city's women lined the streets and jeered at them. He ended up in Libby Prison.

But...best Civil War haircut, ever...nice cop 'stash.


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 1, 2018)

Grandad (3rd from left) and his 5 brothers, who all served, the first 4 from left all WW2 for sure and the last two on the right were drafted but I don’t know if they actually saw combat during the war. I believe the two on the right (Donnie and Ralph, the two youngest and only two surviving) were in Korea, but again not sure. I know Charles, the oldest one and first on left, fought through the Pacific. Uncle Jack, second from left, was a tanker under Patton and fought from Italy to Germany. Jim, my grandpa, was one of the only guys qualified to fix code machines and was sent all over the Pacific, hiding out on carriers, battleships and even a sub once to fix the machines, while his “cover” or day job was as a fireman and then as a Gunners Mate (he said ONI just gave him rank and by the wars ends they had changed his rating 3 times and he never knew). I can’t remeber the 4th uncles name and never met him but I Know he was CG in the N Atlantic during the war.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 1, 2018)

Grandfather, dad's side.  I don't have a pic of my grandfather, mom's side who was in WWI.



My father, last (of 3) tour in Vietnam, intel chief of HMLA-167 (previous tours were 1/12, then admin assigned to 3 MARDIV intel but seconded to MAC-V/SOG intel).



Uncle, WWII; he was AAC, but then went to combat engineers with 101st ABN


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 1, 2018)

One more....left, my uncle, 30 years Navy (all SeaBee, retired as EOSC), on the right my cousin (his daughter), 20 years active duty AF, a few more AF Reserve, something computers and intel.  

Every Memorial Day and Veterans Day I post on Facebook all the names of my family who have (knowingly) served, I think I have record of 18 family members going back to civil war.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 1, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Here’s a photo of my great grandfather, but unfortunately I never met the guy or don’t know anything about what he did, but it was clearly taken following WW1.
> 
> View attachment 23923
> 
> Ironically, I also had an ancestor who served in the Queen’s Rangers that I traced back through ancestory.


During the Occupation...awesome that it's dated!


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 1, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> My Great Great Grandpa was a rifleman in the 27th Connecticut Infantry. He fought at Fredericksburg and Chancellorsville, two resounding Confederate victories.
> 
> Luckily for us he kept a diary. His was one of the regiments pinned down all day in the slaughter under the Confederate guns on Mayre's Heights and they weren't able to move until darkness fell.
> 
> ...


I believe it was during the battle of Mayres Heights that the music for 'Taps' was removed from a son's pocket by his father.  True, it was a resounding Confederate victory.   Needless to say...Jackson lost his arm at Chancellorsville and Libby Prison was one of the worst.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 1, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> One more....left, my uncle, 30 years Navy (all SeaBee, retired as EOSC), on the right my cousin (his daughter), 20 years active duty AF, a few more AF Reserve, something computers and intel.
> 
> Every Memorial Day and Veterans Day I post on Facebook all the names of my family who have (knowingly) served, I think I have record of 18 family members going back to civil war.
> 
> View attachment 23933


Hmm...that's not a bad idea...can I include my German Wehrmacht kin...


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 1, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> None but I wish I did. They're all with older relatives, if the cunts haven't thrown them out.



Sounds like my first wife...


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 1, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> View attachment 23929
> Grandad (3rd from left) and his 5 brothers, who all served, the first 4 from left all WW2 for sure and the last two on the right were drafted but I don’t know if they actually saw combat during the war. I believe the two on the right (Donnie and Ralph, the two youngest and only two surviving) were in Korea, but again not sure. I know Charles, the oldest one and first on left, fought through the Pacific. Uncle Jack, second from left, was a tanker under Patton and fought from Italy to Germany. Jim, my grandpa, was one of the only guys qualified to fix code machines and was sent all over the Pacific, hiding out on carriers, battleships and even a sub once to fix the machines, while his “cover” or day job was as a fireman and then as a Gunners Mate (he said ONI just gave him rank and by the wars ends they had changed his rating 3 times and he never knew). I can’t remeber the 4th uncles name and never met him but I Know he was CG in the N Atlantic during the war.



Looks like you were destined...


----------



## DasBoot (Sep 1, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Looks like you were destined...


Didn’t skip a generation either. I would post a picture of my dad with JMAU in Iraq circa ‘04 but I think he would find me and kill me.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 1, 2018)

I've got my Grandfather's Shellback certificate in storage from when he crossed the equator during WW2 on his way to Africa. 

As far as family who have served, as far as I know, my one Grandfather was in the Navy during WW2, my Dad and Uncle are both Vietnam vets having served in the 3rd ID and 82nd respectively, and my cousin is currently stationed in Germany in the Army. Outside of that, I have no idea if anyone else served. No pictures to share right now but I'll try and circle back later.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 1, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> My Great Great Grandpa was a rifleman in the 27th Connecticut Infantry. He fought at Fredericksburg and Chancellorsville, two resounding Confederate victories.
> 
> Luckily for us he kept a diary. His was one of the regiments pinned down all day in the slaughter under the Confederate guns on Mayre's Heights and they weren't able to move until darkness fell.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling about captured ancestors...I've had three Confederate ancestors who were captured...my GG grandfather Ira Roe (36th Georgia) (Cherokee, GA) was captured at Vicksburg, paroled on the 9th of July then joined another outfit...had a gg uncle, Julius Loth, lost a leg at the 'railroad cut' at Gettysburg (day 1) and removed to Rochester NY for duration of the war....and his younger brother, William Loth was captured by Sheridan at the Chickahominy River outside of Richmond, VA.  He was sent to Elmira, NY where he refused to take the Oath of Allegiance ...was released in May of 1866.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 1, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Didn’t skip a generation either. I would post a picture of my dad with JMAU in Iraq circa ‘04 but I think he would find me and kill me.



same as my father..he 82 years young and still could put a hurtin on me..Korea and Vietnam..


----------



## Dienekes (Sep 1, 2018)

Not a blood ancestor, but I have great Uncle that flew F4 Phantoms over Vietnam in a Special Reconnaissance wing and was awarded the Silver Star, Bronze Star w/ V, and something else. He then went and did some cool stuff as a test pilot retiring as a full bird. He passed away before I was old enough to know anything other than his office had a lot of cool planes in it. Years later when I found out he was such a badass, I was pretty disappointed that I didn't get to speak with him about his time.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 2, 2018)

Dienekes said:


> Not a blood ancestor, but I have great Uncle that flew F4 Phantoms over Vietnam in a Special Reconnaissance wing and was awarded the Silver Star, Bronze Star w/ V, and something else. He then went and did some cool stuff as a test pilot retiring as a full bird. He passed away before I was old enough to know anything other than his office had a lot of cool planes in it. Years later when I found out he was such a badass, I was pretty disappointed that I didn't get to speak with him about his time.


 Any pictures in uniform?


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2018)

I think the only one I have a picture of (somewhere) is my maternal grandfather, a Seabee during WWII. Alaska, Saipan, some other garden spots.

Of those I know...both grandfathers were Seabees in WWII, my great aunt was a MASH nurse in Korea, dad in the ANG, about 10-12 ancestors in various FL and GA units during the War of Northern Aggression ( I know of three FL units: 1st FL Cav., 3rd FL Inf., and 10th FL Inf. They had everything in the Army of Tennessee from about '63 to the end of the war. The GA units were with Lee and the Army of Northern Virginia. One was wounded (minie ball through the lung according to his pension records. How did that tough old dude survive? Unreal) in '64 somewhere while opposing Sherman. We have another who was GA militia during Jackson's Creek War and at least one who fought on the winning side of the Revolutionary War. The is some strong evidence supporting a familial connection to Lewis Powell/ Payne, the man who tried to kill Sec. Seward during the Lincoln assassination, but we're not 100% thanks to one or two gaps in birth/ death certificates. All signs say that he is a relation, but nothing's concrete. A great, great uncle was a naval aviator between the world wars, but I know next to nothing about him.

I'll see if I can find a photo of my grandfather.


----------



## Dame (Sep 2, 2018)

Grandpa Joe served in WWII. He was drafted late in the war because he was already married with several children.


----------



## Dame (Sep 2, 2018)

Turns out Grandpa Joe's great-grandfather (also Josiah) served in the War between the States. He was in the Virginia militia. Died in 1862 from Typhoid just after returning home. He was discharged for being over 35.

I did not know this before this thread. Thanks @Gunpowder.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 2, 2018)

My great grandfather served in a regiment of the NC cavalry.  He was young, and the story goes that he was an indentured servant on a farm and the farm owner sent him to serve in his place.  I believe he lost part of her leg.  

Given that my mother's family is from Eastern Virginia and Eastern North Carolina, I would not be surprised if there were several others that were in the war as well.


----------



## nobodyvl (Sep 2, 2018)

Just remembered that my grandpa died serving the South Vietnamese Army. There's a picture of him on an alter wearing a beret of some sort.

Don't know anything about him (or even his name) and after my grandma died recently(other side of the family) kind of regret not learning more about my family.


----------



## nobodyvl (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Dienekes (Sep 2, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Any pictures in uniform?


----------



## Dienekes (Sep 2, 2018)

I was too late to come back and edit once I found the info, but it turns out he flew 100 combat and reconnaissance missions over North Vietnam. Other units: Squadron Commander of 29th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron at Bergstrom AFB. He was assigned to Ramstien AFB, Germany where he served with NATO in 4 ATAF and AAFCE. He finished his distinguished career as a Colonel serving as Vice Commander of the 17th Air Force at Sembach AB, Germany. It also says he flew missions during the Cuban Missile Crisis. I love learning about family.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 2, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Sounds like my first wife...



Just having a think, I suspect my mum has a photo of my great uncle but I'll have to check. He was taken prisoner in North Africa and held on an Italian POW ship. By some accounts they didn't put up some kind of POW signal flag on the ship and she was torpedoed by a British submarine and he died in the hold. From memory one of the men who managed to get out of the ship later went and visited my great uncle's mother to apologise he didn't do more. Poor fella that would have been hard to deal with, especially in those guys.

MV Sebastiano Veniero (1940) - Wikipedia


----------



## Muppet (Sep 2, 2018)

I have to dig some pics out. I have one of my mom and dad, both in uniform, after Nam. 

My pop has a bunch of pics of my grandfather. He landed on DDay, was involved with the liberation of Buchenwald. I'm told, there are some pics of Zeady (yiddish, endearment) carrying a prisoner of that camp, Zeady was a medic. I'm told, Zeady was never right after coming home, typical PTS issues (shell shock, back then). He would watch the Three Stooges and when he would see the nazi skits, he would bellow out loudly, laughing, then he would be quiet. I miss him.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 2, 2018)

Dame said:


> Turns out Grandpa Joe's great-grandfather (also Josiah) served in the War between the States. He was in the Virginia militia. Died in 1862 from Typhoid just after returning home. He was discharged for being over 35.
> 
> I did not know this before this thread. Thanks @Gunpowder.



Illness and injuries took more lives than combat...disease was rampant then... a soldier surrounded by other soldiers from various locations from around the south and you had a recipe for disease and illness'


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 2, 2018)

Dienekes said:


> I was too late to come back and edit once I found the info, but it turns out he flew 100 combat and reconnaissance missions over North Vietnam. Other units: Squadron Commander of 29th Tactical Reconnaissance Squadron at Bergstrom AFB. He was assigned to Ramstien AFB, Germany where he served with NATO in 4 ATAF and AAFCE. He finished his distinguished career as a Colonel serving as Vice Commander of the 17th Air Force at Sembach AB, Germany. It also says he flew missions during the Cuban Missile Crisis. I love learning about family.



Very honorable and brave pilot..keeping him alive by learning about him


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 2, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Just having a think, I suspect my mum has a photo of my great uncle but I'll have to check. He was taken prisoner in North Africa and held on an Italian POW ship. By some accounts they didn't put up some kind of POW signal flag on the ship and she was torpedoed by a British submarine and he died in the hold. From memory one of the men who managed to get out of the ship later went and visited my great uncle's mother to apologise he didn't do more. Poor fella that would have been hard to deal with, especially in those guys.
> 
> MV Sebastiano Veniero (1940) - Wikipedia



During our American Revolution, the British placed thousands of Patriots in prison ships...some say 11,000 died aboard them...


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 3, 2018)

I have one aunt that served in the Air Force. My maternal grandfather was in the Army Air Corps, and met my grandmother (who was also serving) in post-war Europe; he eventually retired with his commander’s wings as a Buff pilot. 

Dad enlisted in the Army, but he came down with pneumonia twice during basic, and was medically separated before he could graduate. My dad’s dad was a Merchant Marine in WWII. Before him, two of his relatives were blockade runners during the Civil War. Growing up, one of my great aunts told stories that her daddy told her about “Thuh Wawuhr” (rough phonetic spelling of a southern drawl), and I don’t mean WWI. I wish I could remember them. 

Going back further, my brother actually was able to trace relatives that fought in the American Revolution. I’d like to find his notes, so I can look up some names. 

Sadly, I don’t have any photos right now.


----------



## Kheenbish (Sep 3, 2018)

Grandpa was a Scout and Raider during WW2. Has some insane stories involving disarming mines on the beaches of Normandy before DDay. I'll try to get some pictures or more stories, he keeps to himself a lot these days.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Sep 3, 2018)

Crazy question: I know you can request military records for a relative, but do those records ever include official photos?


----------



## Gunz (Sep 3, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Crazy question: I know you can request military records for a relative, but do those records ever include official photos?




I've never heard of that, but you could include it in your FOIA SF-180 Form. There are many different documents you can request. It's not just limited to DD214s and medical records, so, conceivably, you might be able to get official photos, too.

Incidentally, my wife has been doing Ancestry.com for a number of years and you'd be amazed at the wealth of records, documents and photos it gives you access too, including certain military records. She was looking for her bio-Dad's Marine Corps fighter squadron from the Pacific in WW2...and ended up with unit rosters, photographs, combat histories, his duty stations etc. She was able to follow his movements from California to Hawaii to various Pacific islands.

It's another valuable resource for info on military ancestors.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 3, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Crazy question: I know you can request military records for a relative, but do those records ever include official photos?


One of my grandfathers was a merchant seaman during WWII.  His ship along with several other merchant ships we're sunk when they ran into a minefield. He along with 4 other seamen were rescued by a French Corsair.  Never having met him I requested his records from St Louis.  I received actual certificates, fingerprint card and a photograph of him...having never seen a picture of him was surprising. My little brother looks very much like him!


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 3, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Crazy question: I know you can request military records for a relative, but do those records ever include official photos?


Not sure where this response should be redirected...as it pertains to Military History....

Your question has jogged my memory regarding WWII Merchant Marines.  Somewhere back in the early 1980's, Congress or the Department of the Navy determined the WWII Merchant Marines are to be considered as having served in the military during wartime.  I received a DD214 as well as the aforementioned documents


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I've never heard of that, but you could include it in your FOIA SF-180 Form. There are many different documents you can request. It's not just limited to DD214s and medical records, so, conceivably, you might be able to get official photos, too.
> 
> Incidentally, my wife has been doing Ancestry.com for a number of years and you'd be amazed at the wealth of records, documents and photos it gives you access too, including certain military records. She was looking for her bio-Dad's Marine Corps fighter squadron from the Pacific in WW2...and ended up with unit rosters, photographs, combat histories, his duty stations etc. She was able to follow his movements from California to Hawaii to various Pacific islands.
> 
> It's another valuable resource for info on military ancestors.



I too have doing genealogy for the past 40+years...much of the information you are seeking has already been identified and in most cases certified.  Just remember...most of what you find is not what you expect.  Example..one of my Native ancestors was hung for train robbery along with his three white cohorts...wasn't expecting to find that information.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 3, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Example..one of my Native ancestors was hung for train robbery along with his three white cohorts...wasn't expecting to find that information.



Wow.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 3, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Wow.



Having been hung in Arkansas I thought maybe by Judge Parker...no-go there ...but the newspaper articles can be found online.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 3, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> During our American Revolution, the British placed thousands of Patriots in prison ships...some say 11,000 died aboard them...



Unfortunately it wasn't until later in the Napoleonic wars that the dedicated POW camp was invented.


----------



## Dame (Sep 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I've never heard of that, but you could include it in your FOIA SF-180 Form. There are many different documents you can request. It's not just limited to DD214s and medical records, so, conceivably, you might be able to get official photos, too.
> 
> Incidentally, my wife has been doing Ancestry.com for a number of years and you'd be amazed at the wealth of records, documents and photos it gives you access too, including certain military records. She was looking for her bio-Dad's Marine Corps fighter squadron from the Pacific in WW2...and ended up with unit rosters, photographs, combat histories, his duty stations etc. She was able to follow his movements from California to Hawaii to various Pacific islands.
> 
> It's another valuable resource for info on military ancestors.


That's how I found out about my great*3 grandfather serving in the Virginia militia. Some folks even list a rank for a relative. Like "Sgt John Wright."
And mother always told me not to dig too deep @Gunpowder. She said my father's (vs. my dad's) side likely had pirates. Maybe it was just the divorce talking.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 3, 2018)

Dame said:


> That's how I found out about my great*3 grandfather serving in the Virginia militia. Some folks even list a rank for a relative. Like "Sgt John Wright."
> And mother always told me not to dig too deep @Gunpowder. She said my father's (vs. my dad's) side likely had pirates. Maybe it was just the divorce talking.



That would make me want to dig...


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 4, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Didn’t skip a generation either. I would post a picture of my dad with JMAU in Iraq circa ‘04 but I think he would find me and kill me.




Who was your Dad?  Can you PM me his name, wondering if I know him.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 4, 2018)

No picture but I have a copy of my Great Great...Grandfather's Letter petitioning the government for his pension for service in the Revolution.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Dame (Sep 4, 2018)

SOSTCRNA said:


> No picture but I have a copy of my Great Great...Grandfather's Letter petitioning the government for his pension for service in the Revolution.


If you can find all the birth certificates proving you are the great... grandson, you might be eligible to join certain societies with rather exclusive membership. The Society of the Cincinnati is kind of a big deal. Society of the Cincinnati


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 8, 2018)

Dame said:


> If you can find all the birth certificates proving you are the great... grandson, you might be eligible to join certain societies with rather exclusive membership. The Society of the Cincinnati is kind of a big deal. Society of the Cincinnati


Interesting. I’ll talk to my aunt who is the family genealogy expert. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 8, 2018)

Dame said:


> If you can find all the birth certificates proving you are the great... grandson, you might be eligible to join certain societies with rather exclusive membership. The Society of the Cincinnati is kind of a big deal. Society of the Cincinnati



You also save yourself a lot of work if you can find an recent ancestor who may have applied and was accepted to said organization.  Example...I have an ancestor who applied in 1960 for one of our Revolutionary War ancestors....all I need to do is verify descendancy to that person...all other documentation is on filed back to the RW ancestor.  Good Luck


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Sep 9, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> You also save yourself a lot of work if you can find an recent ancestor who may have applied and was accepted to said organization.  Example...I have an ancestor who applied in 1960 for one of our Revolutionary War ancestors....all I need to do is verify descendancy to that person...all other documentation is on filed back to the RW ancestor.  Good Luck




If anyone did it was my aunt.  I'm hoping she has all this stuff looked at, if not I'm sure she would be interested in doing it together.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 9, 2018)

SOSTCRNA said:


> If anyone did it was my aunt.  I'm hoping she has all this stuff looked at, if not I'm sure she would be interested in doing it together.


It can be an awarding journey...


----------

